# Choke for timpani



## jesusginard (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm making a new library called W-Timpani. 

I have 6 velocity layers and 5 RR. I would like to have a key to choke all the samples. For example, if I'm making a roll and then I want it to stop. 

I've figured that I have to do it with voice groups, but I can't think how to do it because I want the samples to play without restriction until I press the "choke" key. 

I work in Kontakt 3. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 28, 2011)

That might not be what you were after, but have you tried using the sustain pedal for this kind of thing? (Also: looking forward to your timpani!)


----------



## jesusginard (Jul 29, 2011)

MA-Simon @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> That might not be what you were after, but have you tried using the sustain pedal for this kind of thing? (Also: looking forward to your timpani!)



Yes, that's what I'm doing right now! Simply using the sustain pedal. I'm currently making demos and the instrument will be ready! Cheers.


----------

